# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Δεν ξέρω τι (είδος)ράτσα είναι το καναρίνι μου...

## Dimosthenis

Γειά σε όλους,είμαι καινούργιο μέλος και θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας για το τι είδος είναι το καναρίνι που απέκτησα πριν μερικές μέρες...σαν πρώην κάτοχος μιας καρδερίνας την οποία μ είχαν κάνει δώρο αλλα μετά απο ένα μήνα λυπήθήκα κ ελευθέρωσα, γνωρίζω μερικά πράγματα για πτηνά...αλλα δεν ξέρω πολλά απο καναρίνια δυστοιχώς...έχει κοκκινο βραχιολάκι,ειναι απο Γερμανία και ειναι του 2012,έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι fife fancy απο το χρωματισμό του αλλά δεν ξέρω...θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας...ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## mitsman

Δημοσθενη καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.... μια φωτογραφια του θα μας βοηθουσε!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Δημοσθενη και πολλα μπραβο!!! που ελευθερωσες την καρδερινουλα, εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας ο οποιος θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις καλυτερα το forum. και εδω μπορεις να μας παρουσιασεις το μικρο σου καναρινακι, ωστε να το δουν τα μελη με εμπειρια και να σου πουν για το ειδος του Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας. καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## Dimosthenis

Προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω αλλα αργω λιγο γιατι κολαει...εβαλα στο προφιλ μου μια αλλα θα ανεβασω και ποιο μεγαλη για να σας βοηθησω να καταλαβετε...

[IMG] images[/IMG]

[IMG] free image hosting[/IMG]

[IMG] image hosting sites[/IMG]

Σας ευχαριστω για το καλωσόρισμα και συγχωρέστε με για τυχον λαθοι όντας καινουργιος...αυτο ειναι το κουκλακι μας αν κ δεν εχει αρχισει ακομα να κελαιδαει εκτος απο μερικα μικρα τιτιβισματα  :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

απο θεμα ρατσας <<  χρωματος >>  ή << εμφανισης >> ειναι ενα κοινο καναρινακι δηλαδη δεν ειναι καποιας ρατσας αλλα προιον τυχαιων διασταυρωσεων .οταν μεγαλωσει και ολοκληρωσει το τραγουδι του ,ειδικα αν δεν ακουει αλλης ρατσας πουλια και το εκπαιδευσεις με ηχους τιμπραντο που ειναι κατηγορια καναρινιου << φωνης >>  θα μπορουσε αν ειχε εν δυναμει τις βασικες νοτες του συγκεκριμενου ειδους στο ρεπερτοριο του ,να χαρακτηρισθει σαν τετοιο πουλι .αλλα για να υπαρχει αυξημενη πιθανοτητα να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο ,θα επρεπε ειτε να το εχει αγορασει απο εκτροφεα συνηθως γραμμενο σε αντιστοιχο συλλογο ή απο πετ σοπ το οποιο ομως σιγουρα θα το ηξερε και θα το πουλουσε πολυ περισσοτερο απο οσο το δινουν και οι κανονικοι εκτροφεις του ειδους .ποσο το αγορασες; βαλε τα στοχεια του δαχτυλιδιου μηπως παραπεμπουν σε σχετικο συλλογο της γερμανιας οπως αναφερεις

----------


## Dimosthenis

ευχαριστω καταρχην...το βραχιολακι ειναι κοκκινο και γραφει ''foi'' ''zu56'' ''71'' ''b12''

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλώς όρισες Δημοσθένη.. Ωραίο το καναρίνι σου.. Ότι σου ανάφερε ο Δημήτρης είναι αυτό.. Αν θα ακολουθήσεις τις προτροπές του θα έχεις και ένα καθοδηγητή δια τον φτερωτό σου φίλο. Καλή διαμονή στο φόρουμ μας..

----------


## Gardelius

> ευχαριστω καταρχην...το βραχιολακι ειναι κοκκινο και γραφει ''foi'' ''zu56'' ''71'' ''b12''


Καλως ηρθες!!! Καλη διαμονη!!!! Ριξε μια ματι εδω...Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά

----------


## jk21

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι το πουλακι ανηκει στη  FOI Federazione Ornicoltori Italiani  και ειναι απο  Ιταλία και οχι γερμανια .επεισης οτι πραγματι ειναι του 2012 .απο κει και περα ισως σε βοηθησουν περισσοτερο τα αλλα παιδια αλλα με το zu δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη για τον συλλογο

----------


## Dimosthenis

Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι απ οπου κ να ειναι το καναρινακι μας κ να μην κελαιδησει ποτε δεν το γυρναω πισω κ ουτε κραταω κακια σε αυτον που μ το πουλησε κ δεν ηξερε η εκανε πως δεν ηξερε...Το αγαπαμε και ισως μολις μαθω μερικα πραγματα να παρω 1-2 ακομα τα οποια θα ειναι να κελαιδανε κ μαλιστα να ειναι και καλα!!Είναι αρχη ακομα και εχει πολλα πραγματα που πρεπει να διαβασω στο πολυ ωραιο κ οργανωμένο forum σας...ευχαριστω κ παλι!

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι αρσενικο σιγουρα θα σου κελαηδησει και οπως και να ειναι αυτο ,θα το λατρεψεις να το θυμασαι ! ομως για πες μας ... ποσο το αγορασες; σου το δωσανε για fife fancy ; εκεινα εχουν χαρακτηριστικο σωματοτυπο

----------


## Dimosthenis

ναι 35 το αγόρασα...τωρα που μιλαμε αρχιζει να κελαιδαει και φουσκωνει σαν αυτο!...απλως δεν κανει συνεχομενο τραγουδι...2 δευτερολεπτα κ σταματαει...κ παλι το ιδιο...

----------


## jk21

και κοινο καναρινακι να ειναι ,ενα 25 αρι σε πετσοπ το δινεις .δεν ειναι fife fancy παντως με τιποτα .αυτο ειναι μονιμα ετσι με τετοιο σωματοτυπο .το δικο σου θα κελαηδησει περισσοτερο στην πορεια .ειναι μικρο

----------


## Dimosthenis

Εμενα οταν κελαιδαει φουσκωνει...να ρωτησω κ κατι ακομα,τωρα που εχει κρυο το βραδυ το εχω μεσα στο σαλονι μας κ ειναι κ η tv ανοιχτη κ γενικα εχει φασαρια αλλα δεν μας ενοχλει απλως τσιρτσιριζει λιγο,μηπως δεν κανει να το εχουμε εδω και να το βαλω καπου ησυχα κ σκοτεινα μονο του?

----------


## lefteris13

> Εμενα οταν κελαιδαει φουσκωνει...να ρωτησω κ κατι ακομα,τωρα που εχει κρυο το βραδυ το εχω μεσα στο σαλονι μας κ ειναι κ η tv ανοιχτη κ γενικα εχει φασαρια αλλα δεν μας ενοχλει απλως τσιρτσιριζει λιγο,μηπως δεν κανει να το εχουμε εδω και να το βαλω καπου ησυχα κ σκοτεινα μονο του?


..εσας δεν σας ενοχλει..εσεις το ενοχλειτε με τα φωτα, θορυβο κλπ..αστο εξω οπως και την ημερα, αντεχουν στο κρυο γενικα αν ειναι μακρια απο ρευματα αερα και δευτερον σιγα το κρυο που χει τωρα..σε λιγες μερες θα ξανανεβουν οι θερμοκρασιες μερα-νυχτα παλι οποτε αστο εξω μονιμα να κοιμαται ησυχο..

----------


## Dimosthenis

Ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη αλλα αν κ εχω τεντα στο μπαλκονι με τοιχο δεξια αριστερα κ δεν εχει ρευματα δεν θελω να το εχω εξω το βραδυ η γενικα οταν εχει κρυο γιατι δεν ειναι καρδερινα που οντως ξερω οτι αντεχει σε πολυ χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες...αλλα εχεις δικιο οτι δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να το εχω στο σαλονι κ ηδη το εβαλα καπου ησυχα...

----------


## lefteris13

> Ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη αλλα αν κ εχω τεντα στο μπαλκονι με τοιχο δεξια αριστερα κ δεν εχει ρευματα δεν θελω να το εχω εξω το βραδυ η γενικα οταν εχει κρυο γιατι δεν ειναι καρδερινα που οντως ξερω οτι αντεχει σε πολυ χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες...αλλα εχεις δικιο οτι δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να το εχω στο σαλονι κ ηδη το εβαλα καπου ησυχα...


αντεχουν μεχρι και αρνητικες θερμοκρασιες, πολλοι τα αφηνουν συνεχεια εξω και στο πολυ κρυο τα προαστατευουν με ναυλον..αλλα ενταξει οταν εχεις 1-2 πουλια πχ τα βαζεις και μεσα..εγω τωρα εξω τα χω τα 2 καναρινακια μου στο πολυ κρυο θα δουμε.παντως εσυ αφου θες να το βαζεις μεσα τη νυχτα οκ..παντως να το παιρνεις μεσα νωρις πριν νυχτωσει-για να μην το ξυπνας μετα, να το βαζεις σε χωρο που να μην αναβοσβηνουν τα φωτα και να μην εχει θορυβους-τουλαχιστον αυτα οσο γινεται και γενικοτερα στο μεσα εξω να προσεχεις τη διαφορες θερμοκρασιας μεσα απ οτι εξω, κυριως αργοτερα αυτο που μεσα θα χει πολυ ζεστη, καλοριφερ κλπ και εξω πολυ χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια

----------


## yannis37

γεια σου Δημοσθένη, αν θες να ζησει το πουλάκι σου καλά και να κελαιδαει, θα το αφήσεις έξω μόνιμα, μερα νύχτα. Μόνο αν πεσει η θερμοκρασία στους 2-3 και κάτω τοτε βάζε το μέσα το βράδυ. 
Ο εχθρός ειναι ο αέρας, τα αρπακτικά, και τα κουνούπια, και οχι το κρύο.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Για το δαχτυλίδι κάτι βρήκα εδώ..http://www.intadriatico.it/doc/Espositori.pdf 

μπορείς να τον πάρεις και τηλ..

----------


## Dimosthenis

πολύ ωραίο αυτό με τα δαχτυλίδια, θα το ψάξω! Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα,από τα κουνούπια πως θα προστατέψω το καναρίνι??

----------


## lagreco69

Λαμπα κουνουπιων! εχω και εγω την ιδια και καθαρισες απο το θεμα αυτο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Για το δαχτυλίδι κάτι βρήκα εδώ..http://www.intadriatico.it/doc/Espositori.pdf 
> 
> μπορείς να τον πάρεις και τηλ..


και απο οτι θα δειτε εδω (αν ειναι ο ιδιος)http://ilnuovomolise.it/25792/angelo...di-ornicoltura δεν ειναι κανενας τυχαιος.

η ρατσα που παιρνει παγκοσμιες πρωτιες ειναι τα Gloster :: .

----------


## Dimosthenis

Παιδια πηγα σημερα απο εκει το πηρα και ρωτησα ολα αυτα που λεμε για το καναρινακι μου και μου ειπε τα εξης...Οντως το σηγκεκριμενο ειναι ενα απλο καναρινακι αλλα οντως ειναι απ  το σηγκεκριμενο εκτροφειο της Ιταλιας αλλα επεμενε οτι ειναι απο Βελγιο...ισως μπερδευτικε τσπ...μ ειπε να το εχω εξω συνεχεια κ να μην του δινω καθολου φρεσκα φρουτα παρα μονο σε ξηρα τροφη του εμποριου...ουτε αυγο γιατι μετα απο ενα 15λεπτο πιανει σαλμονελα...επισης οτι τα καλυτερα πουλια για κελαιδισμα ειναι τα μινι gloser...οπωσ κ ναχει σκεφτομαι να παρω ενα μολις τα φερει...αφου περιμενω να ακουσω να εχει την ποιο δυνατη φωνη οπως μ ειπε...

----------


## geog87

> Παιδια πηγα σημερα απο εκει το πηρα και ρωτησα ολα αυτα που λεμε για το καναρινακι μου και μου ειπε τα εξης...Οντως το σηγκεκριμενο ειναι ενα απλο καναρινακι αλλα οντως ειναι απ  το σηγκεκριμενο εκτροφειο της Ιταλιας αλλα επεμενε οτι ειναι απο Βελγιο...ισως μπερδευτικε τσπ...μ ειπε να το εχω εξω συνεχεια κ να μην του δινω καθολου φρεσκα φρουτα παρα μονο σε ξηρα τροφη του εμποριου...ουτε αυγο γιατι μετα απο ενα 15λεπτο πιανει σαλμονελα...επισης οτι τα καλυτερα πουλια για κελαιδισμα ειναι τα μινι gloser...οπωσ κ ναχει σκεφτομαι να παρω ενα μολις τα φερει...αφου περιμενω να ακουσω να εχει την ποιο δυνατη φωνη οπως μ ειπε...


χωρις παρεξηγηση Δημοσθενη πηγαινε στο πετ σοπ και πες του καλυτερα να παει να κανει καμια αλλη δουλεια!!!

----------


## Dimosthenis

Λαθος μου,τα Gloster και τα Mini Border μου ειπε οτι ειναι τα καλυτερα!

----------


## geog87

φιλε δεν σου λεω για την ρατσα των καναρινιων φωνης που λες!!!στο αυγο και στα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα κ οτι σου ειπε!!!ασχετος!!!

----------


## jk21

Oμορφα πουλακια αυτα που λες ... ειχα και ενα γκλοστερ που ειχε υπεροχη φωνη .αλλα δεν ειναι καναρινια φωνης ! προφανως αυτα θα φερει και αυτα σου ειπε οτι ειναι τα καλυτερα στο κελαηδησμα για να παρεις ... καναρινια φωνης ειναι τα τιμπραντο ,τα μαλινουα και τα χαρτζ ρολλερ .εγω προτιμω τα τιμπραντο αλλα ειναι τι ζητα το αυτο του καθενος  ...

μακρια του γιατι λεει βλακειες .μην τον ακους για αυγο και χορταρικα .αυγο 2 φορες τη βδομαδα και χορταρικα στην αρχη 2 μερες και σταδιακα μεσα σε μισο μηνα ισως και καθε μερα .αρκει το αυγο να μην μενει πολλες ωρες στο κλουβι και τα χορταρικα να ειναι καλα πλυμμενα .αν παρεις και θηλυκο να κανεις ζευγαρι για αναπαραγωγη μετα το δεκεμβρη το συζηταμε για αυξηση της συχνοτητας του αυγου ή της αυγοτροφης

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Παιδια πηγα σημερα απο εκει το πηρα και ρωτησα ολα αυτα που λεμε για το καναρινακι μου και μου ειπε τα εξης...Οντως το σηγκεκριμενο ειναι ενα απλο καναρινακι αλλα οντως ειναι απ το σηγκεκριμενο εκτροφειο της Ιταλιας αλλα επεμενε οτι ειναι απο Βελγιο...ισως μπερδευτικε τσπ...μ ειπε να το εχω εξω συνεχεια κ να μην του δινω καθολου φρεσκα φρουτα παρα μονο σε ξηρα τροφη του εμποριου...ουτε αυγο γιατι μετα απο ενα 15λεπτο πιανει σαλμονελα...επισης οτι τα καλυτερα πουλια για κελαιδισμα ειναι τα μινι gloser...οπωσ κ ναχει σκεφτομαι να παρω ενα μολις τα φερει...αφου περιμενω να ακουσω να εχει την ποιο δυνατη φωνη οπως μ ειπε...


Δημοσθενη στειλε μου σε π.μ. σε ποια περιοχη ειναι αυτο το πετ-σοπ.... ο ανθρωπος ειναι για βραβειο οσκαρ :: .

----------


## vag21

τι λενε οι ανθρωποι για να πουλησουν χαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## lagreco69

Δημοσθενη αυτος ειναι απο τους χειροτερους pet shopαδες ever!! διαβασε αυτο το θεμα Παραμύθια πετ-σοπ-άδων.

----------


## δημητρα

συγνωμη mini border? εχει και large, χωρις παρεξηγηση αλλα μονο border ξερω. δεν νομιζω να βγαινει και σε μεγεθη. οτι σου λεει ακριβως το αντιθετο να κανεις.

----------


## Dimosthenis

χαχαχα α ρε παιδια ωραια τα λετε  :Anim 63:   ....με βρηκε ασχετο και μου πουλαει φουμαρα ε???Αυτα μου ειπε και σημφωνησα κ εγω γιατι ειναι κ κτηνιατρος...μπηκα και σε αλλες σηζητησεις με διατροφη για καναρινια κ ειδα διαφορα που λεγατε κ γιαυτο του εδινα λιγο μηλαρακι λιγο αγγουρακι κ λιγο μαρουλι...μεχρι που μ ειπε ο ο τυπας''που αποτι μ λετε κ μαλλον εχετε δικιο πως με δουλευει''οτι αυτα μειωνουν τη ζωη του πουλιου κ δεν κανει να φαει τπτ που να μην ειναι ξερο...του ειπα γενικα μερικα πραγματα που διαβασα στο φορυμ μας κ μ απαντησε αυτα που σας ειπα...εαν εχετε να με στειλετε καπου να συνενοηθω με κανενα νορμαλ ανθρωπο και να παρω κανενα καλο καναρινακι φωνης εδω στην αθηνα σας παρακαλω πειτε μου...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημοσθένη τώρα προσεγγίζεις το θέμα σωστά . Μάλιστα εγώ θα σου συνιστούσα να επισκεφτείς πρώτα και μια έκθεση εκεί στο κλεινόν άστυ και να δεις από κοντά τους ανθρώπους και τα πουλιά που εκτρέφουν...

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> ...εαν εχετε να με στειλετε καπου να συνενοηθω με κανενα νορμαλ ανθρωπο και να παρω κανενα καλο καναρινακι φωνης εδω στην αθηνα σας παρακαλω πειτε μου...


Δημοσθένη αν σε ενδιαφέρουν τα Μαλινουά τότε τον Δεκέμβριο και Ιανουάριο  θα γίνουν 4 διαγωνισμοί  που μπορείς να δεις, να ακούσεις πολλά πουλάκια, να μιλήσεις  με εκτροφείς  για να σε βοηθήσουν σε απορίες σου και να πάρεις κάποιο βαθμολογημένο ή μη.

Ε.Σ.Ε.Μ   http://www.esem.gr/uploads/anakoinos...ismon_2012.pdf

Ο.Ε.Μ     http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/?p=537

----------

